# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ذم / مدح مهنة (التدريس)

## إبراهيم أمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دعوة للإخوة الكرام أن يشاركوا بما لديهم من منثور أو منظوم، وأبدأ بما لدي : قصيدة الشاعر إبراهيم طوقان في ذم التدريس، وقد أكمل عليها بعض الإخوة، تفضلوا:

شوقي يقول وما درى بمصيبتي *** "قم للمعلم وفّــه التبجيلا"

أقعد,فديتك هل يكون مبجلاً * * * من كان للنشء الصغار خليلا!!

ويكاد يفلقني الأمير بقوله * * * "كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا"!!

لو جرّب التعليم شوقي ساعة * * * لقضى الحياة شقاوة وخمولا..

حسب المعلم غمّة وكآبة * * * مرأى الدفاتر بكرة وأصيلا..

مئة على مئة إذا هي صلّحت * * * وجد العمى نحو العيون سبيلا..

لو أن في التصليح نفعاً يرتجى* * * وأبيك,لم أكُ بالعيون بخيلا..

لكن أصلّح غلطة نحويةً * * * مثلاً وأتخذ "الكتاب" دليلا

مستشهداً بالغر من آياته* * * أو "بالحديث" مفصلا تفصيلا..

وأغوص في الشعر القديم فأنتقي* * * ما ليس ملتبساً ولا مبذولا..

وأكا أبعث "سيبويه" من البلى* * * وذويه من أهل القرون الأولى

فأرى"حماراً" بعد ذلك كله..* * * رفع المضاف إليه والمفعولا..

لا تعجبوا إن صحت يوماً صيحة..* * * ووقعت ما بين البنوك قتيلا..

يا من يريد الإنتحار وجدته * * * إن المعلم لا يعيش طويلا..

وأكمل غيره:

وأكون منشغلاً بشرحي غارقاً * * * بالدرس لا أبغي سواه بديلا..

مستخدماً طرق الحوار وتارة * * * أجد السؤال يفيد والتعليلا..

فأسائل الطلاب عن مضمونه * * * وأقول قد يشفي الجواب غليلا..

وإذا بطفل يستطيل بصوته..* * * "يرِد الفرات زئيره والنيلا"

أستاذ أستاذي ويرفع إصبعاً * * * ويقيم أخرى ترفض التنزيلا..

وأكاد أقفز من مكاني فرحة * * * هيا بنيّ أجب أراك نبيلا

فيقول يا أستاذ إني محصر * * * هب لي إلى الحمام منك سبيلا..

وأكاد أصعق منه إلا أنني..* * * أجد التصبر نافعاً وجميلا..

وإذا بآخر في الجواب يغيضني* * * يشكو زميلاً مؤذياً وكسولا..

أو يمتطي جنح الخيال محلقاً* * * فيفوق" هوميروس"أو"فيرجي  لا"

أو قد يقول مباهياً ومفاخراً * * * إني رأيتك تحمل الزنبيلا..

أو قد رأيتك قائماً أو قاعداً * * * أو في الحديقة جالساً مفتولا..

حتى كأني قد فعلت جريمة * * * أو قد قتلت من الأنام قتيلا

وأقول في الفسحات ألقى راحتي* * * وأزيل هماً جاثماً وثقيلاً

بكؤوس شاي أو برشفة قهوة* * * أو بالهواء مطيباً وعليلا..

وإذا بناظرنا يهرول مسرعاً* * * أستاذ صرت مناوباً مشغولا

اخرج مع الطلاب طابوراً ولا* * * تدع النظام ولا تندَّ قليلا..

واجعل نشاطك في الصحافة والإذا* * * عــة والريادة بيناً مقبولا..

وإذا كتبت محضراً في دفتري* * * أهداف تعليمي وجئت عجولا..

ووضعت فيه مواهبي ومذاهبي* * * ومعارفي منذ القرون الأولى..

جاء الوكيل وقال عدّل يا فتى* * * اشطب وسجّل غيره مقبولا..

هدف يقاس وآخرٌ لا ينبني* * * فيه القياس وذا يعمّ قبيلا..

حصّص ومثّل للنشاطات التي * * * أعطيتها واجعل لديك دليلا..

قد صار في التحضير عندي عقدة* * * فأراه في الحلم الطويل طويلا..

أهذي به وقت الطعام وتارة * * * أهذي به إذْ مــا رأيت خليلا..

لا تعجبوا إن صحت يوماً صيحة * * * ووقعت ما بين الفصول قتيلا..

"يا من يريد الإنتحار وجدته * * * إن المعلم لا يعيش طويلاً"..




القصيدة من كتاب "قصائد ضاحكة" للدكتور ناصر الزهراني..

----------


## خالد السهلي

يبدو أنهم يدرسون المرحلة المتوسطة

فعلا كلامهم عام واقع

----------


## سعود بن صالح

من أجمل ماسمعت قول أحد الشعراء ولعله من العلماء :
تصدر للتدريس كل مهوس * بليد تسمى بالفقيه المدرس
فحق لأهل العلم أن يتمثلوا * ببيت قديم شاع في كل مجلس
لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هزالها * كُلاها وحتى سامها كل مفلس

----------


## أبو -الطيب

أشكر للأخ الكريم إبراهيم أمين ما أورده من تتمة قصيدة إبراهيم طوقان فقد أمتعني بها أمتعه الله بالعافية
أما عن مهنة التدريس فهي يا أخي مهنة شريفة القدر ، لكن لا يستلذها صاحبها إلا إن أعطي من الحرية ما يشعره بقيمته ، فلا يكون مجرد لسان بل يكون عقلًا وروحًا يبثهما طلابه .

----------


## صقر بن حسن

أصبحت مهنة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## ابن القاص

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كفى المعلم فخر اً أن يقتدي بالمعلم الأول صلى الله عليه وسلم...في تعليمه الخير للناس أجمعين ، ولكن هناك عدة عوامل جعلت التدريس ممتهناً وسيئاً ولاحول ولاقوة الإ بالله

----------


## سعد الحسيني

التعليم ميزة الأنبياء إذ هم معلمي البشرية جمعاء, والتعليم له من الفضل الشئ العظيم ولكن الآن أصبحت مهنة يريد منها أصحابها الإسترزاق إلا من رحم الله طبعا, واليوم أصبح المعلم والتلميذ على حد سواء في بعد كبير عن المعنى الجميل للتعليم, فالمعلم عليه أن يعلّم بكل إخلاص وتفاني في العمل وكذلك على التلميذ أن يأخذ هذا العلم من معلمه بكل حب وإحساس بقيمة التعليم وقيمة معلمه, ولكن في العصر الحاضر أصبح نادراً فهم هذه المعاني السامية والله المستعان..

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

> أشكر للأخ الكريم إبراهيم أمين ما أورده من تتمة قصيدة إبراهيم طوقان فقد أمتعني بها أمتعه الله بالعافية
> أما عن مهنة التدريس فهي يا أخي مهنة شريفة القدر ، لكن لا يستلذها صاحبها إلا إن أعطي من الحرية ما يشعره بقيمته ، فلا يكون مجرد لسان بل يكون عقلًا وروحًا يبثهما طلابه .


لله أنت !
وما أعظم ما قلت !

والحمدُ لله ؛ أن جعل حب التربية والتعليم يسري في عروقي .

----------


## الجعفري

يقال إن علماء ما وراء النهر لما فتحت المدارس النظامية أقاموا ماتماً للعزاء في فقد العلم وذهابه ..

نعم التعليم منهج الأنبياء لكن بلا أجر وراتب .

أصبحت مهنة ..

اقرأوا هذا :

إن المعلم والطبيب كلاهما ... لا ينصحان إذا هما لم يكرما 


وفق الله الجميع ..

أخوكم : مدرس

----------


## حسام على على

قال الشاعر فى القرن الرابع الهجرى فى وصف المعلم :معلم صبيان على انفه    الوان ريح فسائهم         اخوكم مدرس بائس

----------


## عمرو فهمي

قال الأستاذ عبد الله بن سليم الرُّشَيد :
أروح وأغدو بالدفاتر مثقلًا ... ويا بؤس من يمسي قرينَ الدفاترِ
أريق عليها أعيني كلَّ ليلةٍ ...   بهمة وقَّادٍ وعزمة صابر
وكم وقفةٍ بين التلاميذ قُمتُها ...بلهجة حَضَّاضٍ على الحرب هادر
أمزِّق ساعاتي لترقيع وقتهم ... وأهدر عمري بين جد وذاكر
وأحسب أني بالتلاميذ مُبدِلٌ ... شيوخًا كبحر باللآلئ زاخرِ
فألقاهمُ من بعد شرِّ عصابةٍ ... وإذ بصياحي كان صفقةَ خاسرِ
زواملُ للأشعار لا علم عندهم ... بجيِّدها إلا كعلم الأباعر

----------


## عبدالعزيز الكويكبي

أظن أن مهنة التدريس في مجال التعليم العالي أفضل بكثير منها في التعليم العام

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
الحمد لله، وبعد:
عبد السلام هارون: قطوف أدبية: الجاحظ والمعلمون: 189 - 200.

----------


## فايز الجزائري

المعلم.. تسمع بالمعيدي خير من أن تراه.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

قال أحد الشعراء :

أخطأت شوقي حينَ قُلتَ عجولا ** "كاد المُعلم أن يكونَ رسـولا" ..!


ما هكـذا كان النبي محمـدًا ** أو كان مُوسى في القرون الاولى ..!!

قد قلت (كاد) مشابها ومقاربًا ** ومقامهم ما قاربوه وصـولا ..

شتان بين المرسلين لقومهـم ** كالبدر كانوا مطلعًا وأفــولا ..

ومعلم اليوم الذي في جهلـه ** يبقيك من سو الفعال خجولا ..!

عـذرًا فإني لا أعمـم هاجيًا ** أو قاصدا من يملكون عقـولا ..

لكـنني القي الملامـة للآلي ** تاهوا و ضلوا مذهبا وميـولا ..

فهم اللائي تركوا الشباب لغيهم ** من دون عقل هائمون عجولا ..

البيت أول منزل تم المـدا رس ** كي تنير على الدروب خجولا ..

----------


## حاتم الجزائري

مادام الكلّ أخذ بقول شوقي بين مدح وذمّ، فالعامة عندنا تقول :
     قم للمعلم وفّيه التركيل        كاد المعلم أن يكون برميلا
عفوا أخوكم مدرس.

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

> مادام الكلّ أخذ بقول شوقي بين مدح وذمّ، فالعامة عندنا تقول :
> قم للمعلم وفّيه التركيل كاد المعلم أن يكون برميلا
> عفوا أخوكم مدرس.


أحسن الله إليك، فهذه حادثة حقيقية حصلت في الأردن، تؤكد ما ذهبت إليه، فقد حصل خلافٌ ذات يوم بين معلم وتلميذ، فما كان من التلميذ إلا أن طعنه بالموسَى (تبجيداً)؛ وتعني بالعامية (الطعن المتكرر)، لذا قالت العامة معلقةً:
قم للمعلم وفّيه (التبجيدا)---------- كاد المعلم أن يكون (قتيلا)

----------


## صالح الطريف

هنا تبرز أهمية توجيه النشء نحو الدار الآخرة خاصة لمن لم يكن من ذوي الاختصاص .
مررت بتجربة مثل هذه .

----------


## عبد السلام أيت باخة

أعتقد أن التعليم والتدريس رسالة شريفة إن أحسن المدرس استغلالها، وأخلص لله عز وجل في أدائها...وإنما يكون التعليم جحيما على المدرس غير الضليع. لهذا فكل أستاذ رأيته قد جمع بين مقومات السمت ومقومات الصناعة فاعلم أن مستقبله زاهر إن شاء الله والعكس بالعكس.
عودا على موضوع النكتة أقول:
بعض إخواننا من أهل المغرب يتصرف في بيت شوقي فيقول:
قد للمعلم وفه التبجيلا.........كا   المعلم أن يبيع "جفيلا" 
وجفيل هو من أدوات التنظيف، والعادة عندنا في المغرب خصوصا في القرى أن بعض الفقراء يتخذون لأنفسهم بيع "جافيل" مهنة لسد رمقهم.
ومما انتشر كذلك في بلاد سوس قول قائلهم ذاما مهنة تعليم القرآن الكريم للصبيان في المساجد:
يا سائلا عن أقبح المعائش.......تعلي  ك الصبيان في "الخرابش"
والخرابش كلمة أمازيغية ومفردها "أخربيش" ويطلق في عرف الناس على قاعة التعليم والتدريس بالمسجد.
وكنت أقول لأئمة المساجد ـ لأن غالبهم يردد هذا البيت ـ طوبى لكم بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه" أما الناظم فقد أخطأ في بيته وصوابه أن يقول:
ياسائلا عن أفضل المعائش.......تعلي  ك الصبيان في الخرابش
وبالمناسبة أنا أستاذ للتربية الإسلامية بالسلك الثانوي الإعددي، ولم أر في تلاميذي إلا الخير وحب العلم والاحترام المنقطع النظير، وإن كنت أعاني كثيرا من ضعف المستوى عندهم إلى درجة أنك تجد منهم من لا يعرف الكتابة والقراءة والله المستعان.
تحياتي.

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

بارك الله في الجميع كلمات طيبة ...عن أشرف مهنة

----------


## صالح العوكلي

> قال أحد الشعراء :
> 
> أخطأت شوقي حينَ قُلتَ عجولا ** "كاد المُعلم أن يكونَ رسـولا" ..!
> 
> 
> ما هكـذا كان النبي محمـدًا ** أو كان مُوسى في القرون الاولى ..!!
> 
> قد قلت (كاد) مشابها ومقاربًا ** ومقامهم ما قاربوه وصـولا ..
> 
> ...




  الشاعر هو الشاعر الليبي عصام الفرجاني   الذي رد علي أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي
وهو طالب في كلية الصيدلة بنغازي في ذلك الوقت
وحصلت قصيدته علي الترتيب ألأول في مهرجان القصيدة العربية الفصحى 
المقامة في أبو ظبي عام 2003 وكان رده علي احمد شوقي في بيته القائل ..
قم للمعلم وفه التبجيلا كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا


شكرا لك

----------


## طالب الرضا

كثير من العلماء يصفون في كتبهم معلمي الصبيان بصغر العقل والبلادة

بسبب كثرة جلوسهم مع الصبيان فتنزل عقول بعضهم الى عقولهم

مع ان المفترض ارتفاع عقول الصبيان الى عقولهم

ولعل مرد ذلك تفاهة المناهج التي يدرّسونها وجمودها

والمسالة لاشك انها نسبية

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

يَا قَوْمُ رِفْقًا بالمعلِّم إنَّهُ  ****** مِنْ جنْسِكُمْ بَشَرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَسُولا
حمَّلْتُمُوهُ أمَانةً يا إخْوَتي ****** لوْ حُمِّلَتْ جَبَلًا لَكَانَ مَهِيلا

----------


## أم معاذة

> أشكر للأخ الكريم إبراهيم أمين ما أورده من تتمة قصيدة إبراهيم طوقان فقد أمتعني بها أمتعه الله بالعافية
> أما عن مهنة التدريس فهي يا أخي مهنة شريفة القدر ، لكن لا يستلذها صاحبها إلا إن أعطي من الحرية ما يشعره بقيمته ، فلا يكون مجرد لسان بل يكون عقلًا وروحًا يبثهما طلابه .


قد تكون محقّا، ولكن لو لم يكن المدرِّس في زماننا لسانا لكان لزاما عليه أن يكون باحثا ويجدَّ في تحضير المادة لطلاّبه، فتصور كيف سيكون حاله مع هذا الجهد المبذول!
المدرّسون في وقتنا لا يجيدون في مهنة التدريس غير: التّعنيف والتّوبيخ واستدعاء أولياء الأمور وخصم النِّقاط بحقّ أو دونه.

----------


## محب عبد القاهر

ولكن إن افترضنا فضاء ما من دون معلم . فكيف يكون الحال يا ترى ؟
هناك من يحب التعليم حتى النخاع ويتفنن في طرقه . وله الأجر الرباني .

----------


## جمانة البرج

كان المعلم في الجزائر ينعت بالشيخ و السي احتصارا للسيد وله كل التبجيل و التقدير ....أما الآن  فصار حديث العامة  بالتنكيت و الاستهزاء و الاحتقار ويردد الطلاب :
قم للمعلم و اعلفه شعيرا     كاد المعلم أن يكون بعيرا
و هذا كله بفعل فاعل معروف عند أسرة التعليم في الجزائر . فلا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .

----------

